# NRC meeting November 10th



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like that petition floating around back in March did some good! Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

All hot topics for sure .


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

It would be so nice if they would allow us to hunt at night with a centerfire. I really wouldn't care if they mandated it to be suppressed.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

It would be extremely helpful if anyone who could make it would come out and speak or at least voice their support. They're not the ones in the field and they don't know our struggles with rimfire.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, what set up exactly do you plan on hunting with?


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I am going to run a AR platform with my Silencerco Saker.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Optics?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Long story short, the proposal that was drafted is not what we asked for and still leaves 90% of the population stuck with rimfire. I have the proposal on my desk and we also posted it on the Michigan predator hunters for Centerfire at night FB page. Anybody who can make the meeting in person should come out and speak.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Under the current proposal that was drafted in response to our pressure. It is recommended by law enforcement that AR platforms NOT be allowed, visible lights NOT be allowed, thermal NOT allowed, anything less than gen 2 or digital night vision NOT allowed. So, what would you hunt with?


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Well I guess I wouldn't be able to hunt. What a crock of ****. LEO's need not put in their two cents. They shouldn't worry about us law abiding citizens. Poachers are all about opritunity, they are not going to go out and spend the big bucks for a poaching rifle. They will continue to use 22lr or 22 mag. Or what ever else they happen to have on hand.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you're in the area, stop in on the 10th and voice your opinion with us. The more voices the better. It can be passed or shot down the way it is or they can make changes on the spot and pass or fail it.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

I will try and make it. I always thought this law was dumb.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Very nice! I think ideally 243 and under with 70 gr or less projectiles would be great


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Read WCO #11 of 2016
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/November_Agenda_539303_7.pdf


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

The LEOs cite safety concerns for objecting to nighttime centerfire use. It would seem that using lights would solve much of that concern.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

doggk9 said:


> Under the current proposal that was drafted in response to our pressure. It is recommended by law enforcement that AR platforms NOT be allowed, visible lights NOT be allowed, thermal NOT allowed, anything less than gen 2 or digital night vision NOT allowed. So, what would you hunt with?


Are the Photons gen2?


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Common sense should play into that. What does safety have to do with an AR15? Cause we all know full well if an idiot is going to shoot like that at night he will during the day as well.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

The problem is they want them labeled by the manufacturer as gen2. Gen2 is patented analog technology, so no digital night vision is labeled as gen2 by the manufacturer.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

doggk9 said:


> The problem is they want them labeled by the manufacturer as gen2. Gen2 is patented analog technology, so no digital night vision is labeled as gen2 by the manufacturer.


Copy. That would be hard to regulate wouldn't it? Kinda like when they tried to limit crossbows to 350fps???


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Digital problem is solved. Terminology has been explained. Photon would be fine.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

doggk9 said:


> Digital problem is solved. Terminology has been explained. Photon would be fine.


Good news. Now I just need to be able to run it on my AR.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

doggk9 said:


> Under the current proposal that was drafted in response to our pressure. It is recommended by law enforcement that AR platforms NOT be allowed, visible lights NOT be allowed, thermal NOT allowed, anything less than gen 2 or digital night vision NOT allowed. So, what would you hunt with?


I read the proposal. Not much of it makes sense to me. They're concerned about not being able to identify what's beyond your target yet don't want lights allowed?

Why no thermal sights? Is it that hard to identify game with thermal?

So a pair of guys can't hunt with a nv scoped rifle and a shotgun with a light?

I didn't see anything about the AR platform, I must have missed that.

Poachers are gonna poach either way. Do they really think someone is going to go out with a 22-250 and a coyote call, no lights just to seem innocent while poaching deer? You can do that with buckshot now under current regs anyway.

I would even be ok with only allowing centerfire during fox season when there's usually snow on the ground and no risk of accidentally shooting fox, but these regs make no sense to me.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

They make no sense to anybody which is why we need to speak up. The part about the ARs was in the preamble and was the opinion of the individual who wrote the order. They think it is too hard to distinguish game with thermal but yet allow us with rimfire. It is clear with them weapon of choice somehow changes the hunters ability or intent. We need to speak up on this.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

How did the meeting go? I had to work so I could not make it, sorry.


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

Not sure, I couldn't get anyone to watch my shop so I could go. Really hope Trump comes through with his promises to small business. Tax cut would allow me to hire someone.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

There is an update on another thread here. We spoke along with MUCC and MTPCA and were able to accomplish quite a bit. We brought 200 yard photos taken through various optics set up (Thanks to Predator Hunter Outdoors) and presented factual information and experience. At the end of it all the prposal has been amended to allow lights, NV, digital NV and thermal. The caliber restriction has been changed to allow up to 6.5mm. It was a very productive meeting and it is up for the vote next month.


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

doggk9 said:


> There is an update on another thread here. We spoke along with MUCC and MTPCA and were able to accomplish quite a bit. We brought 200 yard photos taken through various optics set up (Thanks to Predator Hunter Outdoors) and presented factual information and experience. At the end of it all the prposal has been amended to allow lights, NV, digital NV and thermal. The caliber restriction has been changed to allow up to 6.5mm. It was a very productive meeting and it is up for the vote next month.


Thank you . great job by everyone involved


----------



## Gun Nut (Jun 3, 2010)

That's awesome. Was anything said about action type?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Gun Nut said:


> That's awesome. Was anything said about action type?


No, caliber restriction only. It is my understanding that capacity restrictions would still apply just as it does in the daytime.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

doggk9 said:


> There is an update on another thread here. We spoke along with MUCC and MTPCA and were able to accomplish quite a bit. We brought 200 yard photos taken through various optics set up (Thanks to Predator Hunter Outdoors) and presented factual information and experience. At the end of it all the prposal has been amended to allow lights, NV, digital NV and thermal. The caliber restriction has been changed to allow up to 6.5mm. It was a very productive meeting and it is up for the vote next month.


Well done!!


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great news!!! Thanks to all those who put the effort in to get to this point.


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who helped with this. I really appreciate it!! Job well done


----------

